# short of miraculous



## rugiada38

The truth is, nothing you do is short of miraculous.
short of kalıp olarak dışında demek ama cümleyi çevirince
Gerçek şu ki yaptığın hiç birşey mucizevi değil. doğru mu oluyor emin olamadım.


----------



## CocoG

Merhaba,

The (almost) word-by-word translation would be _"Yaptığın hiçbir şeyin mucizevî olmaktan geri kalır yanı yok."_, however, for this particular sentence, this translation sounds stilted. 

A more natural way to express this idea is _"Yaptığın her şey adeta mucizevî."_ or _"Yaptığın her şey adeta bir mucize."
_
If you provide me with more background information, I could be more helpful.


----------



## rugiada38

I want to say really really thank you.
<->


----------



## Reverence

_Short of, _Türkçeye _neredeyse _şeklinde çevrilebilir. Ama CocoG'nin gözünden kaçan bir şey var; cümlede "nothing" kelimesi geçiyor. Cümle olumsuz.

_Neredeyse _ve _değil _kelimelerini yan yana koymak zordur. "Gerçek şu ki, yaptığın hiçbir şey neredeyse mucizevi değil" dersek anlatım bozukluğu olur. "Gerçek şu ki, yaptığın hiçbir şey mucizevi falan sayılmaz" gibi bir ifade, daha düzgün duracaktır.


----------



## CocoG

_Nothing _kelimesi gözümden kaçmadı; zira ilk önerimde cümlem olumsuz. Fakat doğal bir kullanım olmadığı için cümleyi yeniden kurarak olumlu yapmanın daha güzel olacağını düşündüm. _Short of_ kullanımı her zaman neredeyse anlamına gelmiyor Türkçede. Oxford Dictionary'deki girdiye bakarsak:

*short of*

_1 _less than:
He died at sixty-one, four years short of his pensionable age.

_1.1_ not reaching as far as:
A rocket failure left a satellite tumbling in an orbit far short of its proper position.

_1.2 _without going so far as (some extreme action):
Short of putting out an all-persons alert, there’s little else we can do.

Bunları göz önünde bulundurduğumuzda cümlenin basitçe_ "Yaptığın hiçbir şey mucizevî olmaktan__ eksik değil."_, yani _"Yaptığın her şey mucizevî."_ anlamına sahip olduğunu görebiliriz.


----------



## Reverence

_Short of_'un her zaman _neredeyse _anlamına gelmediği elbette ki doğrudur; cevabımı elimizdeki cümle çerçevesinde yazmıştım. Beni asıl mahcup eden, soruyu bu gece salim kafayla tekrar okuduğumda, cümlenin aslında karşıdaki kişiye ağzının payını verme amacı değil, bilakis, iltifat etme amacı taşıdığını fark etmem oldu.

_"Yaptığın hiçbir şeyin mucizevî olmaktan geri kalır yanı yok"_, hakikaten isabetli bir çeviri olur. Cümlenin kulağa daha güzel gelmesi amacıyla, anlamı değiştirmeden _"Her yaptığın, adeta bir mucize"_ gibi farklı ifadelere başvurmanın makul olacağı fikrine de katılıyorum.


----------



## rugiada38

Herkese çok teşekkür ederim...


----------

